

Watch the First Trailer for HBO's New Silicon Valley Comedy - AjithAntony
http://gizmodo.com/watch-the-first-trailer-for-hbos-new-silicon-valley-co-1529546949

======
rplst8
Looks promising. I'll give it a chance, though regardless of the genre, I
think this might be one of the more difficult times in television history to
breakout with a new hit.

------
taternuts
Man I hope this is as good as the trailer looks. Martin Starr is a perfect
pull for this role, I think.

